# Birds in attic



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

While eating breafkast this morning I noticed a tapping the ceiling, and could hear a faint chirping. I go outside to take a look, since its a rambler, maybe it was just really loud and up on the roof. Well I see a bird fly out from inside my roof. 

Way back when I was renting this problem came up and the owner just plugged the whole and pretty much said nature would run its course.. My wife just about lost it knowing there were baby birds starving to death up in our attic.. Needless to say that week my wife was very emotional haha!

Now that this problem is back and now we own the house, and my wife is aware there is a problem, is there something we can safely make the birds go away?

Its in a part of my attic I will probably have no luck getting to, first of all I have about 24" of blow in insulation, and then its on the eve of the roof so there is not much room at all to maneuver.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd just seal with where there getting in.
Should be to early in your area for them to have laid any eggs.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Ditto what Joe said, unless its a woodpecker.

If it is a woodpecker and you have any type of wood siding, moving may not be a bad option.


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

Is there such a thing as several "adult" birds to be in a nest? I can hear multiple birds in there, as if one exits out there is still chirping going on.

They are small birds because its only about a 1" gap at the max they are flying in/out of... There is a gap between a trim board and the roofing, that must lead to the interior of my attic space.

My though was just just take some "L" flashing the glue it to the trimboard, and set it on the roofing itself.. It will fill in the gap, might not look the best but I cant think of any other simple solutions..

I thought I could take some expanding foam and just blow a can of that into there but I think it would look wose and the birds would eat it out if there wanted in bad enough.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

cbzdel said:


> Is there such a thing as several "adult" birds to be in a nest? I can hear multiple birds in there, as if one exits out there is still chirping going on.
> 
> They are small birds because its only about a 1" gap at the max they are flying in/out of... There is a gap between a trim board and the roofing, that must lead to the interior of my attic space.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,... Ya don't need to shoot a Whole can of it in there,...

Just enough to close the hole,....

'ell,... painters calk is all ya need,...

No Holes, No birds,...


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

Would the birds just eat/peck though the expanding foam??

I am looking for a more permiate fix rather than a temp one.. I think what I need to do it pull off the trim piece and put a metal barrier behind it.. Its not a venting area, its just a poorly framed/trimmed area...

The trim a 5/4x10 that is about 24" long and taper cut to a point at the pitch of the roof, so I dont think it would be a big to deal to remove it.. I would probably damage the piece enough to require a new one though..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a picture.


----------

